# Starblazer should i get rid of it?



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we have had our autocruise starblazer nearly a year now and yes its still got a long list of faults i have spent more time at dealers this year then on holidays .should i get rid after paying £40.+thousand on buying it i did not expect to have so meny problems 
the worst being it was so low to the ground it bottomed out on speed humps .swifts answer was we have never had this happen before .
at our own expense we had airride fitted .
now the heating has packed up .just another one to add to the list of work outstanding


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My sympathies.
I must be lucky an purchased at six months old.
Soon be ready for 2nd mot and only a couple of niggles in all.
Lots of money spent is no answer to poor quality control and poor pdi

Dave p


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I met someone at the Shepton show who had a 2007 Starblazer ( X250 based but just pre-Swift ) and had a similar problem, fixed by the addition of 'airride'. (was that you?). I am sure someone else on MHF had also complained of lack of ground clearance.

Should you sell it? Well, only you can decide. I think the Starblazer is an excellent layout and (was) excellent quality: if you think so too, and think you may be near the end of your 'troubles' then stick with it: it took me six years of checking everything else before finding such a ( near ) perfect motorhome. I still haven't seen anything else that I'd prefer. I'm just glad that I bought my 'old' model one.

Harvey


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we do like the layout of it but so meny things wrong with it .and the time i have to take off work to get it sorted .i dont know if its worth it.
but if any wants to buy it just pm me


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> but if any wants to buy it just pm me


I somehow feel that after your opening post you may not be inundated with offers, unless for silly money.

I do hope your username does not reflect your feelings vanwise. :lol:

Best of luck whatever you decide.

Paul


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

its an expensive shed


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

firewood said:


> its an expensive shed


Oh :?

Not much recommendation for buying it, then?


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Autocruise Problems*

As I am retired and a pauper....I purchased a 2003 Model made by Autocruise before they went down same brilliant lay out. Sounds as though I did the right thing as the new ones although quite flash seem to have a lot of problems. The build quality of mine is very good. A lot of new models seem a bit flimsy inside, particulary for long term use. Auntygranty


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Firewood
If you are really that fed up with the problems then I would formally write to Autocruise via swift and explain that you feel that number of problems and the amount of use you have had with your van is unacceptable.
Go into some detail as to what went wrong and when time in the dealer being fixed etc. finish off by telling them what you would expect to have done eg part refund, get things properly fixed once and for all or both.

They will happily let you rant and rave about it but unless you ask them do do something they will use it as an opportunity to do nothing.

If nothing happens then at least you will have let the right people know how bad thioer product is and they cannot use ignorance as an excuse for inaction.

You may have already done this so please excuse me if this is the case;

Phill


----------

